# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  [Release] MrAntiAFK - AFK program

## Nesox

_Currentley working with: 3.2.0_

*Why?*
I got really bored 
And i hate Afk bots that presses keys. 
If you Enable it this will prevent you from going afk for all running instances of wow!

*Installation Instructions*
1. Download and extract the files to any folder you like.
2. If you dont have .NET Framework 3.5 make sure you download and install it 

*Usage*
1. Log into World of Warcraft.
2. Start the program press F1 to enable it F2 to disable it.


*Credits*
Shynd for his BlackMagic lib
FASM

*The Downloads*
Net Framework 3.5
http://www.mediafire.com/?zm2zicmrxlm
Virusscan

*Changelog*



> v1.0 Released 2009/02/05
> Initial Release
> 
> v1.1 Released 2009/02/09
> Added FASM.DLL to the rar Archieve
> 
> v1.2 Released 2009/03/05
> Updated for 3.0.9.9551
> 
> ...

----------


## iradiation

please stop posting these things there's way to many of them this is the last thing we need ugh...

----------


## Nesox

lets say u have 5 wows running none of the logged in toons will go afk. 
Instead of pressing keys this wont press anything it just refreshes the lasthardwareaction evry 4 minute with a new a fresh timestamp

----------


## dmwpalpha

Is it detectable by warden?

----------


## Cursed

> Is it detectable by warden?


God damnit, when will people learn the difference between detectable and detected-.-
To answer your question: Yes, it is detectable!

Edit: +Rep added, this is the best type of AntiAFK I know  :Wink:

----------


## PeteyBoy23

Cool. Thank you!

----------


## KrazyRobot

> God damnit, when will people learn the difference between detectable and detected-.-
> To answer your question: Yes, it is detectable!
> 
> Edit: +Rep added, this is the best type of AntiAFK I know


It sure is. Thanks for it.

----------


## !iMacroMage!

Can you rename the file when it runs to random letters/numbers?

----------


## tehd3str0y

reppedx3, though, as the file runs it still shows MrAntiAFK as the application name in task manager.
I managed to change the name under processes but not applications, please add a feature for it in the future patches.

----------


## jjaa

> reppedx3, though, as the file runs it still shows MrAntiAFK as the application name in task manager.
> I managed to change the name under processes but not applications, please add a feature for it in the future patches.



Why would you care if it shows as "MrAntiAFK" in the task manager..?

----------


## tehd3str0y

> Why would you care if it shows as "MrAntiAFK" in the task manager..?


nothing really, it just disturbs me a little  :Stick Out Tongue: p

----------


## !iMacroMage!

for some reason it has trouble injecting. I run it in compilation with glider on another account while my banker account is up. Got everything as stated in the requirements installed.

----------


## Grombringal

Would be cool to have a message like 'Enabled' or 'Disabled' when you press F1 or F2.

[Edit]: Just got an Injection error. Got .NET 3.5


System.Exception: Injection failed for some reason.
à Fasm.ManagedFasm.InjectAndExecute(IntPtr hProcess, UInt32 dwAddress, UInt32 dwParameter)
à Fasm.ManagedFasm.InjectAndExecute(UInt32 dwAddress)
à .(Process )
à .(Object , EventArgs )
à System.Windows.Forms.Timer.OnTick(EventArgs e)
à System.Windows.Forms.Timer.TimerNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
à System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Assemblys chargés **************
mscorlib
Version de l'assembly*: 2.0.0.0
Version Win32*: 2.0.50727.1434 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase*: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
MrAntiAfk - By Nesox of MMOWNED
Version de l'assembly*: 1.0.0.0
Version Win32*: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase*: file:///C:/Users/Pierre/Desktop/Bots/MrAntiAfk/MrAntiAfk%20-%20By%20Nesox%20of%20MMOWNED.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Version de l'assembly*: 2.0.0.0
Version Win32*: 2.0.50727.1434 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase*: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Version de l'assembly*: 2.0.0.0
Version Win32*: 2.0.50727.1434 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase*: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Version de l'assembly*: 2.0.0.0
Version Win32*: 2.0.50727.1434 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase*: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Version de l'assembly*: 1.0.3227.24589
Version Win32*: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase*: file:///C:/Users/Pierre/Desktop/Bots/MrAntiAfk/BlackMagic.DLL
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Version de l'assembly*: 1.0.3221.34697
Version Win32*: 
CodeBase*: file:///C:/Users/Pierre/Desktop/Bots/MrAntiAfk/fasmdll_managed.DLL
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Version de l'assembly*: 9.0.21022.8
Version Win32*: 9.00.21022.8
CodeBase*: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.21022.8_none_bcb86ed6ac711f91/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
Version de l'assembly*: 2.0.0.0
Version Win32*: 2.0.50727.1434 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase*: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/2.0.0.0_fr_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
Version de l'assembly*: 2.0.0.0
Version Win32*: 2.0.50727.1434 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase*: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------

----------


## Grombringal

Well, looks like I'm still under .NET 2.0 for some reason :/
I downloaded and installed 3.5 from your link but it didn't worked (looks so), any ideas why?

----------


## Nesox

That's strange i dont think it matters but if ure running vista u could try to diable the uac and also make sure fasm.dll is in the same folder as the executable
edit: oh sorry i forgot to include the fasm.dll, ill reupload it
Edit2: uploaded it now

----------


## Grombringal

Works like a charm now  :Smile:

----------


## KrazyRobot

> Works like a charm now


Yeah, it does.

----------


## DamonT

Thank you, it's much better than other ones ;P

----------


## Scr4t

Ty for this Great job :P

----------


## Etherealamd

Hmm... I still seem to go afk with this program running.

----------


## Grombringal

It doesn't work when MrAntiAfk is reduced apparently.

----------


## Nesox

It's not updated yet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nesox

Ive updated it now if anyone cares  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## theawpspy

i care :Big Grin: D:
<3

----------


## asdfre

I cant download it, is the link broken?

----------


## sMoKe®

this is the best antiafk ever ^^ tyvm bro

----------


## Nesox

> this is the best antiafk ever ^^ tyvm bro


np  :Wink:  i hate those stupid key pressers  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## asdfre

but how can you dl it? i click in the link and it just appear a web in which there is nothing but a mediafire ad.

----------


## asdfre

nobody knows?

----------


## darksabre90

Thanks for the program, would be nice if you could add some way to join BGs after it exits though.

----------


## Frozenheart

I like it, one the best anti AFK's I've ever used/seen. Just a question thought, Is it possibleto chance the disable/enable keybinds in some way? As I have my mounts bounded to F1 and F2, I constantly enable/disable it. And it's nice to have it running 24/7 even if I'm playing.

----------


## izzy05

STill got a few bugz

----------


## Lethyzs

I don't know anything of this Mod, but isn't there a .ini file somewhere in the directory? You could probably change some settings there, if im right.

----------


## Jackswastedlife

??? So it lets you auto run in a wall and not go AFK?

Sorry for sounding nubbish

----------


## Nesox

> ??? So it lets you auto run in a wall and not go AFK?
> 
> Sorry for sounding nubbish


Yes it prevents you from going AFK and it doesnt jump move the mouse or do any stupid shit like some other anti afk programs.
this one just calls a function to get a value and then it writes it to a certain adress.

----------


## Jackswastedlife

> Yes it prevents you from going AFK and it doesnt jump move the mouse or do any stupid shit like some other anti afk programs.
> this one just calls a function to get a value and then it writes it to a certain adress.


Can I use it in the same spot tho without moving?

----------


## SKU

While this program is running, you can or can not do whatever you want and you won't get flagged afk. This does not interfere with your other activities in any way. You can still play, chat, minimize WoW and do a barrel roll and you won't get flagged.

----------


## leaky

Thnx, this is no longer working though for 3.10, will there be and update?

----------


## Jackswastedlife

> Thnx, this is no longer working though for 3.10, will there be and update?


Damn.... In the mean time any other AFK programs that standout working with 3.1?

----------


## Cynner

I usually just read and such on MMOwned but I have to say man, your bots are kick ass. Having new bots released by you is as exciting as having a new patch come out. Keep up the good work, you're one of the best in my opinion. :wave:

----------


## CrazyCactuaR

Thanks for updating this to support 3.1.1

----------


## AlvinDSM

I can't get this to work with Vista x64  :Frown: 

I've tried running as admin, Windows XP compatibility.

It's in its own folder with fasmdll_managed in there also, program runs fine but when I tab to wow and hit F1 and tab back to check the window it still says Disabled. 

Any advice?


Also, MrFishIt works perfectly.

----------


## ijm_155

great great

----------


## Shadowbrowser

Really nice i like dis bot good work  :Smile:

----------


## Lexkiev

great! thanks, i hope you add join/leave BG to this bot and this will be best honor farming bot )

----------


## Nesox

lol then it wouldn't only be an anti afk program anymore  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AETBotter

niffty (filler)

----------


## HellDoG

*downloaded* 
will test soon

----------


## fajjet

Getting this error after pressing F1.
Running Windows XP 64 bit professional.

----------


## Kalithos

> 1. Log into World of Warcraft.
> 2. Start the program press F1 to enable it F2 to disable it.


Sadly, this isnt working for me.

Have the framework, both files are in the same folder.

Running Vistax64, have UAC disabled, and even click run as admin.

Nothing triggers when I hit my keys, any help?

----------


## Mikuro

Very nice, this'll help alot

----------


## TricksAnthem

seems to not be working for patch 3.12. WTB update ;p

----------


## Nesox

> seems to not be working for patch 3.12. WTB update ;p


Updated it now  :Wink:

----------


## djklitz

not working for me either when i hit f1 or f2, always disabled. Any advice?

Windows ultimate x64, i have the framework

----------


## aclonedsmurf

Im gonna claim a x64 Incompatibility. Im on a 64 as well when I hit f1 nothing goes down

----------


## dreameer111

Looks good, gonna test it out.

----------


## telteltel

Thanks Nesox! It works as inteend. I Use this one + iligal pvp addon + tasker :P. It works ^^

----------


## energo

Bravo! As usually - excellent work by Nesox. Peace of cake xD.

----------


## dreameer111

> Thanks Nesox! It works as inteend. I Use this one + iligal pvp addon + tasker :P. It works ^^


Which pvp addon do you use?

----------


## BotOmbrae

not compatible with Vista 64

----------


## Multitask

> Invalid File. This error has been forwarded to MediaFire's development team.


upload some where else?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

The program has stopped working on 3.1.3. It does this by removing from the game

----------


## Realpandemic

yeah wow gets an error as of 3.1.3 for me

----------


## Kurtzzz

No update ?  :Frown:

----------


## TricksAnthem

wow auto closes by itself after like 2 mins of starting up the program.

----------


## miLl3niUm

It's outdated tricks, you can see the supported version in first post, first line.

----------


## outlaw999

Hello Nesox

This is indeed a very nice program, one of the best AFK program I've ever seen. Please keep it up to date and keep up the good work.

Thanks alot for this =]

----------


## Nesox

Updated this one too

----------


## Elopro

Let me try this out

----------


## miLl3niUm

Great, thanks.

----------


## blueff

AWesome update thx bro! TLPD Farming ftw

----------


## [email protected]

kk i downloaded Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 from your link and the Anti afk thing worked but now my mouse will screw up when im holding down my right click to move my cam and direct where my character is headed, it will like unclick for a second or 2 and it is very annoying. im wondering how i can uninstall or revert Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 back to how it was before. i dont know if i had an older version on my comp.

----------


## lohar666

This is brilliant, deep deep thanks, in a world where I have to farm 500k honour with people who don't care/understand BGs you are my god.

Would it be possible to add a ding noise that plays over anythign when a BG ends? That would be amazing. (yes I am that lazy)

----------


## derkyt

awesome bot +rep

----------


## Schirru

Cool Bot very interesing

----------


## Nesox

Its not à bot

----------


## rosso5792

this working on 3.2 nesox?

----------


## Iggnite

Hey, Which illegal pvp addon are you using? Im hoping to make an honor bot out of a few like yours, mind tellin me your setup? Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## telteltel

I used a PvP addon that joined the battles it self. In my case it was a addon from ebot. I think it was that one, long time ago I got it but i don't think it works now.

----------


## seki

Since the new patch i get a WoW error.

Anyone have a Updated version?

Ps: Great Tool !

----------


## Nesox

updated this one now

MrAntiAfk v1.6.rar

----------


## arogon

Nooooooooooooo it keeps crashing for me on startup, run as admin and all
EDIT: XD renamed the file and now it works thanks!

----------


## dav777

Nesox is AWESOME.  :Big Grin:  +Rep

----------


## emofacegriptard

This works with the download of some MS dotnetfx for those that are having issues. Props to Nesox.+Rep

This will keep you from going afk *HOWEVER* it will not auto-que/join/leave a bg which makes it ineffective for afk botting unless you are at your comp manually queing/joining 24/7.

And no, SSPVP does not work with 3.2. :Mad:

----------


## seki

Thanks , Great Tool !

----------


## Giwin

Reinstalled Net 3.5 and it still comes up with instant crashes.

EDIT: renaming fixed it :S... just take any letter out or in and it works.

----------


## seki

Would be nice if you can update it for the hotfix.

----------


## TricksAnthem

update for hotfix patch;p

----------


## apollo127

Does this work for the newest patch still?

----------


## yoshaman

> Does this work for the newest patch still?


it keeps crashing out ;)

----------


## Giwin

Yes, now crashes for me aswell doesn't work with new patch... it loads up but it crashes wow.

----------


## witness

Can confirm that this crashes wow.

It will do the "Updating LastHardwareAction" (or whatever) and then crash immediately. 

I'm currently running Windows 7. An update/fix for 3.2.0a would be wonderful!

----------


## mnbvc

nice

(why do i need 5 posts to contribute and why is there a 10 charakter minimum?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## seki

It would be great if you can update that wonderfull tool  :Wink:

----------


## Giwin

can't wait for update fix, seeing as BG you can now get exp  :Smile: .

----------


## TricksAnthem

wtb update, haven't found a anti-afk program as awesome/simple to use as this one.

----------


## Giwin

I guess there be an update at 3.2.2  :Embarrassment:

----------


## timotyman

awesome only word to describe it

----------


## TricksAnthem

bump, waiting for update

----------


## Dwaxine

Cool thanks used this while i was boosting a couple of toons

----------


## Nesox

I wont update this anymore, ill release the source and the adresses so you can update it ureself

----------


## Giwin

> I wont update this anymore, ill release the source and the adresses so you can update it ureself


Cool what's it coded in? please say c++

----------


## phorentez

c00l Fillar!

----------


## Giwin

Can we have the source now  :Big Grin: ? thanks

----------


## qwertyjunior

Lol, I don't see these QQ'ing kids do any work, well done.

----------


## Nihilanth

So uhm, can you update it, or release a Source?
Need to make it update every minute now to (update the last hardware process) because they made you AFK really easy.

----------


## Nihilanth

So uhm, Updat?

----------


## Pupillo

Works like a charm, thanks!

----------


## powerblaze

This is not working :{ it opens and runs no problems but it does not keep me from going AFK

----------


## Barrt73Rus

update PLEASE

----------


## killadan8

nice, thanks

----------


## armbarvictim

excuse my ignorance but how exactly do I use this program guys, I am newer to this, i have it installed and it opens fine but what do i do in order to get it working in the game>?

----------


## swatbolish

It can not work until the new version coming out.

----------


## sharkerzz

Dont work with 3.2.2?

----------


## _TheMaster_

It Works  :Big Grin:  nice bot i'm using it for fishingbot  :Big Grin:

----------


## _TheMaster_

In 3.3 it close my wow
can u fix it?
Regards

----------


## Tinlau

Can you rename the file when it runs to random letters/numbers?

----------


## Tinlau

update, PLEASEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## Combat

really noob as this stuff, can u get banned by using this? just want a afk bot so i dont need to be stuck in over 1k que at nights when logging in

----------


## Chudz

Thanks for this awesome anti-afk bot, dont supose your going to update it for 3.3

----------


## Zombiemold

This needs an update  :Big Grin:

----------


## xtreme1

thanks works great  :Big Grin:

----------


## freeeddee

Why do i need to antiafk while i'am fishing ?

----------


## kodbo

thank you for this

----------


## araknidude

Is it just me or does this not work with 3.3.3? People are saying "thanks works great" and stuff but it crashes WoW when I use it. What's the deal?

----------


## Nesox

_Currentley working with: 3.2.0_

Is this not clear enough?

----------


## araknidude

> thank you for this


is my confusion understandable now?

----------


## Twolf

> is my confusion understandable now?


You confusion stems from reading and trusting people who probably are internet spiders. On status of programs working "usually" you get those from the developer/s of said product.

----------

